# Changing the seals in a Wega...



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, son't shoot me, but ordinarily I call upon a friend to change the seals for me, but they need replacing and I'm determined to do it myself this time!

The new seals are en route from Happy Donkey, but I just wondered whether anyone had changed seal on a Wega?

I've You Tubed a few vids, but I've not found anything too specific regarding a Wega.

We (obviously) remove the shower screens daily and Puly Caff them, as well as giving the group head a bloody good scrub etc. but I'm worried I'll damage my workhorse if I do the seals wrong!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@TomBurtonArt restored a wega so he might be able to help.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The group seals?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey, depends on the model & seals you are referring to, my shower screen on the mininova is held in place with the group head seal so needs to be pried out with a seal removal tool or screwdriver.

If you're referring to the E61 mushroom seals then you just unscrew and pry out the old seal ensuring you have a clean surface just reseat the new seal and screw in the mushroom.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh my life. That sounds more complicated than I thought

I think I may need to prise them out then...sounds dangerous!


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

It's the Wega Alto 2 group


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I did it! Oh my, she was desperate for new seals...

The right one was so difficult to get out, we had to pretty much chisel it out...!

The left was much easier.

new seals are in, and I'm feeling rather stupid I'd not done it myself before!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Group seals on commercial machines usually need renewing every 9-12 months. Save some faffle by fitting new shower plates / cups at the same time.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

These ones had only been in 6 months, so I'm going to replace again in 3 months (ish).

the shower screens are spotless (but we Puly Caff then every day at close)...


----------

